# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart glasses >  Norm, smart glasses, Human Capable Inc., Weston, Florida, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Human Capable Inc.

normglasses.com

youtube.com/normglasses

facebook.com/NormGlasses

twitter.com/normglasses

instagram.com/normglasses

"Norm Glasses: Smart & Lightweight With Head-Up Display" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Welcome to the new Norm - Head up and hands free

Published on Aug 1, 2019




> Norm Glasses, smart glasses that are normal, stylish and lightweight!

----------


## Airicist

Norm Smart AR Glasses, ultra thin, light and compact

Nov 8, 2020




> Norm Glasses are everyday Augmented Reality (AR) smart glasses that look and feel like normal frames.
> 
> Norm Glasses are everyday AR smart glasses that appear indistinguishable from normal sunglasses, featuring android based OS, voice user interface, dual speakers, camera, and a head-up display that can show digital content in user's field of view.
> 
> Weigh less than 36 grams, Norm Glasses can be worn comfortably all day long. When not in use, Norm Glasses can be folded normally, hung on a shirt or blouse, or put in a standard carrying case.
> 
> All common lenses on the market are supported, including prescription lenses, photochromic lenses, polarized lenses, etc. Lenses can be changed by a local optometrist.
> 
> Norm Glasses pair via Bluetooth with Android or iOS smartphones, enable people to interact with digital world in a head up and hands free manner, enrich our lives and improve productivity. They can also provide captioning for the hearing impaired, and enable blind people to interact with digital content with voice, or to get help from a remote assistant.
> ...

----------

